
Show HN: Free cross VR/Desktop multiplayer dungeon-crawling game - GaelFG
https://gembasher.com/wardens-of-the-amber-cage
======
GaelFG
Developper here :

We decided to give away for free our first VR game launched a year ago. It
allows cross multiplayer with both VR and non-VR players, was aimed at motion-
sickness free VR gamers and weighs less than a GB.

Hope we can lighten an evening or two in those depressing times :)

